# Text mit scrollen mitlaufen



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

Hi @ all ich hab ein kleines Problem ich glaube ich hab einen Fehler in meinem Quelltext oder es fehlt irgendwas im Quelltext.
Nun ok zu meinem Problem ich habe eine Html seite mit einem Text welcher immer unten steht der aber wenn mann das Browserfenster verkleinert,  mit nach oben gehen soll und so auch über Bilder usw gehen soll.Das problem ist wenn ich das Browserfenster verkleiner läuft der Text auch mit aber wenn ich dann runterscrolle dannist der text nicht mehr unten heisst er soll beim runterscrollen acuh wieder unten stehen hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Damit ihr euch das mal anschauen könnt klickt hier auf den Link>>>>hier<<<<<


----------



## starleos (3. März 2004)

*bottom*

Hi du,

schliesse doch erstmal den div tag un versuche es mit bottom 0 statt 0px

Lg

starleos


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

Hab ich gemacht geht leider trotzdem noch nicht!


----------



## Stoned eichel (3. März 2004)

Keiner da der ne ahnung davon hat?
Ich gebs zu das das schwer ist hoffe mir hilft jemand den es ist sehr dringen! 
Gesucht habe ich schon fast überall aber ich finde irgendwie nix


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2004)

Das geht mit CSS alleine nicht...da musst du mit Javascript arbeiten:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
IE=document.all&&!window.opera;
DOM=document.getElementById&&!IE;

function scrollen()
{
if(DOM)
    {
    scrollY=parseInt(window.pageYOffset);
    winH   =parseInt(window.innerHeight);
    obj    =document.getElementById('scroller');
    }
else{
    scrollY=parseInt(document.body.scrollTop);
    winH   =parseInt(document.body.offsetHeight);
    obj    =document.all.scroller;
    }
obj.style.visibility="visible";
obj.style.top=winH+scrollY-parseInt(obj.offsetHeight)-5;
}
if(DOM||IE)
    {
    setInterval("scrollen()",50);
    }
-->
</script>
```
...das Skript muss am Ende des <body> stehen.
Das <div> muss dabei die ID 'scroller' haben und 'absolute'positioniert sein.

Das funktioniert zwar in vielen, aber nicht in allen Brausern... daher solltest du das <div> erstmal 'hidden' machen.
Dann schwirrt es in den Brausern, welche das nicht abkönnen, nicht planlos in der Seite herum...in den anderen Brausern
ändert das Skript  die "visibility".


----------



## Stoned eichel (4. März 2004)

Nun ja da ich der sprache Javascript nicht allzu mächtig bin wäre es geil wenn du das ganze mit einem Beispielssatz erstellen könntest! Bzw. Eine Html seite mit einem kleinen TExt erstellen könntest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar!


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. März 2004)

Bitte->Beispielseite


----------



## Stoned eichel (4. März 2004)

Ich danke dir du hast es echt drauf thx!


----------

